# my marble



## diginit (Apr 8, 2004)

I found it! next to a generic aqua ink refill bottle.It seems to be real marble.Never made that connection before. It's a stone of some sort.I can picture a child playing with this in the late 1800's.just a guess considering the age of this homestead.just a grassy field now. I haven't gotten to dig in the 4 x 6' hole I assume was the outhouse,but plan to.Any hints? thanks.







 Picture reduced in size - please see Uploading a Picture - Admin


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 8, 2004)

Boy am I red faced[] I just posted a reply up above to your 'look what I found' regarding this marble[8D] From what I can see, you have a beauty here!  Check out 'alans marbles, or marblemania.com, they have good pictures posted for identification purposes.  Could you possibly get a clear pic of it with light behind it? Nice find, now go get some more[]


----------



## diginit (Apr 8, 2004)

definately going back. even though this dump seems to be 14" deep,It's a 2.5 mile hike uphill. So don't be too jealous.yet.thanks for all the replies,And keep on diginit!


----------

